# Gulf of Mexico Fly Fishing new website



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys just launched our new site! Check it out, and if you have any comments on information that we should include let me know. I’m new to the website game, so all constructive criticism will be taken into account. 

https://www.gulfofmexicoflyfishing.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a nice website! Very clean.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Easy to navigate.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Clean layout and pertinent information. Nice job.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Hey guys just launched our new site! Check it out, and if you have any comments on information that we should include let me know. I’m new to the website game, so all constructive criticism will be taken into account.
> 
> https://www.gulfofmexicoflyfishing.com/


Has the bonne carre spillway opening had an impact on water quality you're fishing?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Has the bonne carre spillway opening had an impact on water quality you're fishing?


It has partially affected us, but luckily redfish are hardy. Hopefully the Algae bloom moves along quickly though, there are definitely areas that we are currently avoiding.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> It has partially affected us, but luckily redfish are hardy. Hopefully the Algae bloom moves along quickly though, there are definitely areas that we are currently avoiding.


Delacroix has gone down big time. 3 trips n 5 reds. Usually catch what u need, not now...


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Delacroix has gone down big time. 3 trips n 5 reds. Usually catch what u need, not now...


Man I hate to hear that. Such an awesome place to fish.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Site looks great. Clean and simple like they should be. The "learn more" button under the Our History section is a broken link though.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats! Looks good!

A few of minor things. 

I would include a short description of your gear in "what's provided". I guess that could be a challenge if the three guides use different skiffs, rods, reels, etc. but a lot of us skiff fly fishermen like to know details. Maybe put it on the guides page? If I'm booking a trip, I want to know if I'll be on a HB or a Pathfinder swinging Sage or Cabela's sticks. 

Highly recommend shooting videos in landscape.

Look at some other guide pages for additional FAQs.

I would call your "Rates" page "Trips" and also describe what a half-day and full-day typically looks like. Client expectations are important.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good job on the website and good luck on the sight cast fly fishing business. Looks like a good team of guides with big and small water skiffs.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

great advice in here

Site looks great!! 

Congrats


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> Congrats! Looks good!
> 
> A few of minor things.
> 
> ...


Thanks not2shabby. Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. Incorporated a few things after yalls responses. Should have a few more updates this weekends to get it on track. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not nitpicking, just helping you guys out. I love the simplicity of the whole site and lively photos.
I recommend a smaller font to avoid the split words.
There are a few inconsistent double spaces, a couple of unnecessary words, some unnecessary periods and extra commas highlighted in red. Now that I looked over it I missed two double spaces that should be single on the first photo and an extra period before (Sage on the second one.
I will be starting my site soon, PM me with some information on who layed this out if you don’t mind sharing. I like the way the photos flow while you are scrolling.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not nitpicking, just helping you guys out. I love the simplicity of the whole site and lively photos.
> I recommend a smaller font to avoid the split words.
> There are a few inconsistent double spaces, a couple of unnecessary words, some unnecessary periods and extra commas highlighted in red. Now that I looked over it I missed two double spaces that should be single on the first photo and an extra period before (Sage on the second one.
> I will be starting my site soon, PM me with some information on who layed this out if you don’t mind sharing. I like the way the photos flow while you are scrolling.
> ...


Thanks smack! Felt like I was in English class all over again with those red marks showing up. 

I believe the main problem is that it the developer optimizes the site for your computer when you lay it out. But then once you view it on a mobile device it kinda crams everything in and diminishes the flow. 

Square space is the site I used to set it up. You just plug and play and end up with a site. Most of the interfaces are user friendly, and I by no means am a tech guru. 
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Thanks smack! Felt like I was in English class all over again with those red marks showing up.
> 
> I believe the main problem is that it the developer optimizes the site for your computer when you lay it out. But then once you view it on a mobile device it kinda crams everything in and diminishes the flow.
> 
> ...


I am going to look into that. Glad I could help brother!


----------

